# Our dilema...Hymer V US RV



## 88928 (May 10, 2005)

Hi all,

We bought our Hymer B680 G Starline brand new last year. It's a great motor at 25 foot long.......

HOWEVER, I've just taken early retirement and REALLY want to move to an RV!!! ( Yes, I know I'll have to take a hit on the Hymer...But it'll make a great bargain buy for someone)

There is one thing bothering me.....it is this.....If i buy an RV with a maximum length of 35 feet, how much more difficult is it to get sites to accept your booking?..is it really a pain...or just something you adapt to?

I have an HGV Class 1 licence so driving/manoeuvering is no problem.

Thanks in advance.
David & Angie
Hymercouple


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Hymer v RV*

Hi

First part - the "hit" on the Hymer - not necessarily. Sell her privately via the right media and you may be surprised.

Secondly - an Rv. As a non Rv owner, I would say do it! I can see me and Oscar doing that one day. A Damon Challenger or similar!

If you look here - www.ridgesetrv.co.uk - his prices look quite good to me compared to other places.

Look through the classifieds at what your Hymer might fetch, then ask yourself what the difference is in monetary terms.

If the RV = more happiness, sod the money!

Rapide561


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

There are so many pros and cons, which people can advise you of but in the end it will come down to your personal preference, nobody can give you definative advice.

But if you really are desperate for advice I would say _*"You only Live once"*_


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

I am in exactly the same situation, I am prepared to take the hit. Unfortunately i have a post 97 license so have to take the LGV tests :-(

I have found one at http://ridgesetrv and am really happy with the way they treated me and the quality of their kit. The other one I would recommend speaking to is http://statesidetuning.co.uk. Both the companies are really friendly and helpful and have a good quality stock.

I say go for it. Comfort, facilities and space 8) 8) 8)

I am in the process of applying for my course and test, but am not looking forward to finding out how much I will lose on my new last year Hymer :-(

Please let us know how you get on with it if you do go for it.

Regards Karl


----------



## CLS (Jul 25, 2005)

I have recently bought a 35ft RV and yes i am finding certain sites will not accept a unit of that size. Find i have to plan ahead a little more and phone round to confirm which sites will accept me........to me it,s a trade off worth accepting as all the extra space (3 kids + 1 grand kid ) is a real luxury.

If that,s what you fancy......go for it !

Cheers Mark


----------



## 88966 (May 11, 2005)

What I find fascinating about the 2 people who bought new Hymers only a year ago and are now considering changing so soon - are they any more sure that the potential RV will suit them?
I have no axe to grind either way and like most others would not attempt to suggest what anyone else should buy.
Careful evaluation of what you want to do with it and whether the layout and running costs fit your bill are the most important things IMO.
Good luck with your decision.


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

I realise the running costs will be higher but I am not too concerned. 

The reasons I want the RV are many, but the main ones are
A big comfortable Sofa, I am just not comfortable in the dinette area of my van, I can't relax and watch a DVD or read a book or just chill out.
Space, The lack of space in the hymer (its a big one) is just not enough for me.
Roof space, I don't have enough roof space for 2 x Camos domes, 1 x datastorm, aircon and all the solar panels I need.
These plus weight limitation on a euro model are just too constraining for me to go full time.

I am just compromising too much in the Hymer and full timing will be a real struggle if I want to keep my business running to the same degree.

I have learnt a valuable lesson regarding motorhomes and that is not to jump in too quickly and never buy new. I don't regret it to be honest as it has been a valuable learning experience and I know better as to what I am looking for now.

Cheers
Karl


----------



## 88928 (May 10, 2005)

We echo the same comments as Karl (Grommett). The main difference between buying the Hymer and now, is that I have now taken early retirement so will spend most of the year in the motorhome and the room in the (large) Hymer just isn't enough.

I was hoping for more input from existing RV owners about site restrictions etc....but I live in hope!

Regards
Hymercouple


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

Hi I have also thought about a change, however last year on two of the sites we stayed on in France our 7.7m Hymer was tight just getting it around the site let alone on the pitch, no way with anything bigger. However on further thought my wife and I are sun people so we spend most of the time out side,really just sleeping in the Mh, also we are not sure about the Dolly Parton interiors that tend to be in some RV's, but thats another story. So the conclusion for us was to stick with the Hymer.

Germanic but it seems with this MH lark most things are a compromise.

Roy


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi we have 31' winnie so far we have only been refused at a CCC site near southampton, this is the only CCC site we have tried so can't comment on the rest of the network. Nearly all CC site will accept you but we always phone to confirm after booking on the net.

We have not yet found a CC CL site that will not accept us, I expect there must be some, but we haven't come across them. Never stayed on a CCC CS so can't comment but expect its the same.

We have stayed at some commercial sites, of those very few have a problem, in the Haven group only about three of there 10 odd sites will accept over 30' but they and other site's are gearing up for bigger motorhomes, as the trend is to bigger vehicles all over europe.

People forget that we may be 31' long but with rear wheel drive and a fairly short wheel base (for its length) we have a very tight turning circle.

The situation abroad is similar, we pre booked 3 of the site's last year and took pot luck with the others again no problems.

Its not the length which causes problems but the height, low branches are a curse, a lot of site's abroad have nice shady spots under trees, and some of these are a definite no no when you are over 12' high. You can manoeuvre into a tight spot, but you can't manoeuvre under a 10' branch 

Olley


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

HymerCouple said:


> I was hoping for more input from existing RV owners about site restrictions etc....but I live in hope!


Hi,

Visit this site, dedicated to RV owners and fulltiming. 
www.rvfulltiming.com


----------



## 96583 (Oct 28, 2005)

I went to California last year and brought back 4 RV's, I wont be doing it again as it was wayyyyyyy to much hassle. anyway I have 1 left, a 1 owner mint 28ft Winnebago - if you know anybody who wants one please point them in my direction - I promise they will NOT be disapointed.

If this post is in-appropriate - sorry - feel free to delete.


----------



## chellaman (May 18, 2005)

We have a 32 feet RV for just the two of us and we couldn't contemplate 
a European type. We spend two periods of three months each per year in ours, and the space both inside and outside in the lockers is absolutely essential for our needs. And the payload and tank capacities are a real bonus. And they come with all luxuries as standard.
To answer your main question about access, we would not fancy a length of 35 feet. This would definitely have been a problem on many sites we have got into, and we go into many CL size sites in Europe.
Our slide-out is another bonus, and we tow a Smart since you can't keep going to the town, village, mountain, or beach in the RV!!
Obviously, the running costs are pretty high but, if you're spending the kids' inheritance.............
Since you have a C licence, buy a nice heavy one for the payload, comfort, and especially build quality.
But, beware, there are some RV dealers who are real sharks verging on crooks!.
Take your time, have a good look around, and get professional checks by third parties! 
If you add up all the component parts of an RV, they are good value.


----------



## peteandjay (May 1, 2005)

Try a Hymer S class, Awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## awr (Jan 11, 2006)

Hi,Karl,david & Angie If it is of any help we have had a tag eura-mobil and have since traded it for a 31ft rv, so far so good with plus & minuses both ways. Our eura mobil was to big to go into cities etc for parking so we started towing a car [not trailer /a-frame debate today] for getting around,much better although even chipped to 175bhp and intercooler upgrade by the time van was loaded,hills could be a problem with both power and front wheels spinning on wet roads[many would argue that reduced weight would fix this].We had no complaints with build quality although lounge space was tight for four on wet days.This van was traded in against rv at westcroft [pre -brownhills] and we feel we got a fair deal and very good service [have had rv in for service to same and have no complaints[hopefully not spoken to soon].We never purchased the rv we went to look at ,as the damon ultrasport at 36ft scared us in length and price. My wife was not keen on the typical usa gold/glitzy details found in many rvs,that was when were shown to our present van,a very modern feel inside with massive lounge[1xbig slide] great kitchen & bathroom and on a down side,whilst we have a permanent queen bed, the bedroom is not massive.[this appears to be where the bigger rv,s gain ie bedroom & dressing rooms].Getting onto sites has been no different to last van.Americans are catching the germans on build quality. However as we are all different ,what works for some etc etc may I suggest you at least go and have a serious look and try and get a road test [do not let anyone tell you different, first drive is scary. ps 8.1 chevy returning 10 mpg on lpg below 50ppl A dream to drive [ dont tell the mrs but I am saving all my pocket money for a disel pusher,perhaps some day??? Alan


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Alan

I agree with your comments on size . ours is 36 ft , once you go over 28 ft it makes little difference whether 30 or 36 ft where you can or cannot go ..
Our's is a dream to drive.. 14 mpg and a diesel pusher too.. :wink:


----------



## 88928 (May 10, 2005)

Hi all,

Thanks to all who have posted. You're comments are very helpful, thought provoking etc.

Keep em coming...and we'll let you know what we decide as soon as we've decided!  

David & Angie


----------



## 88926 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Hymercouple
my RV is for sale, see photos in the gallery.This is one awsome bit of kit and it doesn`t come with Dolly Parton glitz it is sensibly priced and i would allow trade price for your Hymer on part exchange.
IanH


----------

